# What would you pay?



## NoteHead (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am currently looking to become a first time Maxima owner and I have stumbled across an ad in the local classifieds that caught my eye. Here is what it says:

1991 Nissan Maxima SE Pearl white with tan leather int. 183,000 miles
1 year old "18 inch rims
Kumho 225/40ZR18 tires
Factory "15 rims/tires included (painted flip flop)
Cold air intake
Custom welded "2.5 cat-back exhaust with polished muffler
Strut tower brace
Interior is 9 out of 10
Matched carbon fiber shift knob, E-brake and dash trim
Reverse glow gauges/controller
Cobra eyes work with turn signal
Clear corner markers with chrome Xenon bulbs
White headlight bulbs
Power windows and locks
AC blows cold
Recent rebuilt tranny
New starter
New DieHard gold battery
New fuel filter, PCV, platinum plugs
Brand new brake pads
K&N filter
New plug wires cap and rotor ignition coil
No rust or body rot
Never been in accident
Timing chain done 30k ago
Tinted windows
Stereo system with Clarion dble CD/cass/EQ, amp, elec crossover, Pioneer door speakers, Kenwood 6x9's rear, 4 AWG power cable
Gold battery terminals
Circuit breaker
Monster cable and balanced RCA

He is asking $3400/bo with both sets of rims or $2800/bo without 18's. Now, he ran the ad for two weeks and MAY be desperate to sell. How much do you guys think would be a good price with the rims and without them? I will find out what brand they are when he replys to my last email.

Thanks


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

i think that $3400 seems about right. cause if u think about it, u probably wont have to spend any money for a bit cause he already did the spending for u. i would still look in to any spillage especialy the heads cause even tho hes done some work on the car he might be leaving out the most important part, which is the engine. The one thing u could do is lower the price just ..see how desperate he is on sellin it he maybe needs money right away and then he might settle for maybe $3000. what i always do when i sell a car is add 2-3 hundred to the price just incase someone wants to negotiate that way i kinda get what i want. i would keep that in mind.

if i was buying the car id try to lower his price by $400 which ever decision u decide, to go with or without the rims. id lower because of the milage and the year. :givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

go look at some cars on ebay.com that might help to let u decide how much to buy the car for or u might find something else better !!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

at 183,000 miles, I wouldn't pay more than $2250 for it.
it's a 15 year old car now..
(I paid $2800 for my '93 Maxima with 150k miles on it 4 years ago...).


without the mods, that car is worth 1500 at most.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*lol*

i just went over what i wrote and i said WTF. i dont know what i was thinkin that last night... i thought it was a 94 for some reason.. damn 90 matt is right then!! sorry bout that i must have been drunk lol !!!! :cheers: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> i would still look in to any spillage especialy the heads cause even tho hes done some work on the car he might be leaving out the most important part, which is the engine.


And what about the electronic suspension?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

a '91 SE shouldn't have the Sonar suspension. I don't think it was an option on the SEs at all, especially after 1990... but I may be wrong on that one.

even if it was, you rip it out and replace it with regular struts and unplg the light on the dash (if there even is one)


----------



## NoteHead (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok, I found out what kind of rims they are: Ryver g6's. Here's what they look like:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm all about getting a car dirt cheap and fixing it up. You can say you souped it up and that gets more respect than not doing it yourself gets you (I know the wording is very confusing) What's up with a new timing chain? If it's a 91 than it should have a timing belt. Get a 92+ maxima se 5 speed. They are quick as shiznit.


----------

